
Watch_Dogs 2 Launch Page Broken by Same Origin Policy - daszh
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;watchdogs.ubisoft.com&#x2F;watchdogs&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;reveal&#x2F;<p>But here&#x27;s the Youtube Gaming Stream it tries to embed: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gaming.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QWF3zuuBLFY
======
benmcnelly
In other news, the reveal itself was pretty interesting, so thank you for the
link, even though that wasn't the intended purpose, I had no idea about it :)

